# WTB Tunnel Skiff



## saspeck (Sep 21, 2017)

As the title says, looking to buy a Hells Bay Professional, Waterman or Chittum with a tunnel. Please let me know if you have any leads. Thanks.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

Good luck, amigo. Good used skiffs are extremely hard to come by!


----------



## SouthTexas (Dec 24, 2020)

Just my 2 cents but I run a non- tunnel skiff (Mosquito) in the LLM and run and float as shallow as I imagine any boat can go especially with the trim tabs. I get the desire for a tunnel, every boat I had before this were tunnel hulls but if you haven’t yet go out with someone on a non-tunnel skiff and see it’s capabilities, it may just surprise you. Then your options for skiffs become less narrow. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

just saw its a mosquito, sorry.


----------



## SouthTexas (Dec 24, 2020)

Chasin' Tails Rockport said:


> just saw its a mosquito, sorry.


No worries. but like I said Ive run all over the LLM with my Mosquito where it gets incredibly shallow and I never had an issue. I was a little wary about not having a tunnel but once i got a handle on how to use the trim tabs I had no issues and went everywhere I had been with my flat bottom tunnel hulls. Good luck with your search


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

chittum tunnel with mack's lwpu is airboat territory when it has to be! Most of us trade in thru Hal if on the guide program, so stay in touch with him or Steve Ford. They come up but spendy even used. good luck!


----------



## TheHawk (Aug 9, 2017)

I've got a loaded 2019 fury woth a tunnel I'm thinking of selling soon.


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

cool, let me know if you decide to, I may be interested. how she draft, an run? motor?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

saspeck said:


> As the title says, looking to buy a Hells Bay Professional, Waterman or Chittum with a tunnel. Please let me know if you have any leads. Thanks.


PM sent regarding potential Chittum 2 degree non tunnel coming up for sale.


----------



## SouthTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Are you still looking for a tunnel skiff?








2021 East Cape Fury with vented tunnel


This boat delivered to me in March. It has a Suzuki 60 with 39 hours. It is an absolutely beautiful boat with everything I wanted. I had the opportunity to get into a used boat for cheaper, so I've decided to sell this one. You won't find a skiff with a better ride, stability or storage than...




www.2coolfishing.com


----------

